# low fps in games after a thunderstrike??



## siddu101 (Dec 8, 2015)

During thunderstorm recently, one lightning strike happened to hit our apartment. I did not have surge protector for my desktop. My psu was destroyed, changed it. Now the pc boots up everything seems okay. But the games i play before now are unable to run smoothly. Could the lightning have caused any partial damage to the internal components?? Is there any way to verify if the gpu is performing optimally??

Phenom II x6 1055t @2.8ghz
8GB Ram DDR3
Radeon 6770 1GB GDDR5
Gigabyte AM3 socket Motherboard (dont remember the model number)


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 8, 2015)

Old PSU? New PSU model?


----------



## siddu101 (Dec 8, 2015)

Coolermaster extreme 500w - old
Cooler master thunder 500w - new


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 8, 2015)

The system is old it is hard to find any good numbers on it now. Try 3D Mark FireStrike and compare with this result
AMD Radeon HD 6770 video card benchmark result - Intel Celeron Processor G1610,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. B75M-D3H


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 10, 2015)

Uninstall and reinstall the drivers again. See if it helps.


----------



## player100 (Dec 12, 2015)

run a graphics card benchmark and compare its result with similar or exact product results.

google for the results and u will get it...


----------

